# Box joint jig for router table



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

For my next project I'm planning on using box joints for the first time, so I started thinking about making a jig I could re-use in the future. I came up with this idea for a jig that can cut 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, and 1" box joints on a router table. Just separate the fence from the shuttle and reorient them for the joint you want. My biggest concern is trying to keep the workpiece perpendicular to the table. I think that the wider handle and long tongue will keep me well referenced to the table, and adding the dowels should make sure that the pieces are oriented correctly.

What do you think?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Since the dowels have to slide through the holes to be able to reverse it for the other configurations I would be concerned about them moving if I put pressure on the jig which would allow the jig to tilt forward. I would say you need some way to lock them in place.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jeff, do yourself a big favor and do not try to re invent the wheel. Of all the box joint jigs out there the easiest to use is the Oak Park style which has been copied by both Peachtree and MLCS. It would be easy enough for you to duplicate this outstanding jig in different sizes. This will also allow you to make angled box joints easily.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Mike said:


> Jeff, do yourself a big favor and do not try to re invent the wheel. Of all the box joint jigs out there the easiest to use is the Oak Park style which has been copied by both Peachtree and MLCS. It would be easy enough for you to duplicate this outstanding jig in different sizes. This will also allow you to make angled box joints easily.


Thanks Mike, I've seen your previous posts re. the Oak Park style jig. It does seem like it would do a great job in maintaining the spacing, but I don't see any way to keep a tall workpiece perpendicular to the table without building something additional to provide vertical support. 
Besides, I kinda like reinventing the wheel :wink:


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

A suggestion - look at the right angle fixture that Incra uses. Basically it runs on a fence and you hold the wood at right angle to the fence. It shouldn't be too hard to make something similar. I use one with my LS Positioner all the time and it works pretty well. I've made a lot of box joints with it. You could incorporate a key mechanism and it would be pretty easy to use.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Since the dowels have to slide through the holes to be able to reverse it for the other configurations I would be concerned about them moving if I put pressure on the jig which would allow the jig to tilt forward. I would say you need some way to lock them in place.


I see your concern Chuck. The dowels will be glued to the fence and I'm thinking of using some extruded aluminum bar instead of wooden dowels so the parts will mate smoothly.

I think that adding the red support in the attached picture will help mitigate any issues with torsion in the fence. The cutout in the 3/4" thick fence will be a tight fit with the shuttle which will also help keep the fence in alignment.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> A suggestion - look at the right angle fixture that Incra uses. Basically it runs on a fence and you hold the wood at right angle to the fence. It shouldn't be too hard to make something similar. I use one with my LS Positioner all the time and it works pretty well. I've made a lot of box joints with it. You could incorporate a key mechanism and it would be pretty easy to use.


Phil, that Incra fence is amazing. With your LS positioner, referencing the workpiece to the fence makes perfect sense. Since I don't currently have any micro-positioning on my fence I opted for something more like Mike's Oak Park 'style' jig. I like the fact that you're reference the previous cut to make the next one, guaranteeing correct spacing.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use a short section of 3 x 3" as a push block Jeff. Sides cut for 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" box joints. Our late friend BJ used a taller push block made from two pieces of pine with a handle on the back. And using an angled push block makes it very easy to create many projects.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Ratbob said:


> Phil, that Incra fence is amazing. With your LS positioner, referencing the workpiece to the fence makes perfect sense. Since I don't currently have any micro-positioning on my fence I opted for something more like Mike's Oak Park 'style' jig. I like the fact that you're reference the previous cut to make the next one, guaranteeing correct spacing.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


I was responding to your concen about keeping a tall workpiece properly aligned. The RA fixture does that. I was suggesting using something like that with a "key" which is what the Oak Park jig does. Micropositioning (actually, it's incremental positioning) isn't really a part of that idea. 

Though, I personally don't want to use anything other than an incremental positioner these days. Especially with Furboo's template making software - all sorts of spacings are possible now.


----------



## Moz (Nov 13, 2015)

Mike said:


> Jeff, do yourself a big favor and do not try to re invent the wheel. Of all the box joint jigs out there the easiest to use is the Oak Park style which has been copied by both Peachtree and MLCS. It would be easy enough for you to duplicate this outstanding jig in different sizes. This will also allow you to make angled box joints easily.


Mike, your last post about that jig had me hunting, only to find out Oak Park is liquidating everything. They no longer offer that jig.

If you have any other source for it, please share.
Otherwise, stop teasing those of us desperately trying to find a good box joint jig...You're killing me! 
*tries to grab Mike's jig and run away like Gollum - "My PRECIOUS!!!!"

~M


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The first link is for Peachtree Woodworking and the second is for MLCS. It seems both are selling the same set now but for very different prices. The Multijoint system works the same as the Oak Park jigs; just not the same quality.

Multi-Joint Spacing System

Multi-Joint Spacing System


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Moz,
I have the Incra LS Positioner on my router table, which is fantastic, however I also bought the Incra iBox, to have the versality of table saw / dado set, or router table for box joints, and it is excellent, with the same precise incremental adjustment. Easy to use.
Greg


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I think you will find the lack of adjustability side to side will not allow you to center the joints on different size pieces...something to consider...


Oops...must have run out of coffee before engaging brain....


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

The point about centering is a valid one though there are ways around it - like trimming the box after the fact (kind of a brutal way to do it, IMO). My approach is to select a box height that is a multiple of the finger size. Even with my Incra LS, I don't bother centering anymore.

The iBox looks pretty good at about 1/2 the price of the LS positioner. It runs in a miter track. Doesn't appear to take a template so it can't do some of the fancier box joints but if you want to crank out simple ones, it looks pretty good and really easy to set up. I'm a big fan of Incra products.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Geevesmac said:


> Moz,
> I have the Incra LS Positioner on my router table, which is fantastic, however I also bought the Incra iBox, to have the versality of table saw / dado set, or router table for box joints, and it is excellent, with the same precise incremental adjustment. Easy to use.
> Greg


Thanks Greg, I haven't seen the iBox from Incra. That looks like a pretty bullet proof design. I recently bought a new bandsaw, a second router, and a SpaceNavigator for SketchUp (a-freaking-mazing!), so my 'new tool' budget is blown right now.
@Nickp, I hadn't considered centering in my design, thanks for pointing that out. For this project I agree with Phil, it would be simpler to just use a board width that is a multiple of the joint dimension.

I'm making a few tool totes to keep in the shed, basement, and garage. This is my first attempt at box joints, and all I need is 1/2" fingers for now. Instead of buying tooling for this, I thought I'd give a try at making a jig. The original concept was pretty simple, until I started trying to make it a more universal tool.

I'll build the jig today and see how it works, it's all about the journey! Thanks for your input.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Oops...must have run out of coffee before engaging brain....


...just to be clear...the OOPS comment was meant for me...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Jeff...no need to build anything into the jig to center your cuts...just offset your first cut on your first board where you want it and the rest of the cuts will fall into place...

Nice simple jig...


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

I finished mocking up my jig today using oak for the shuttle, and 3/4" birch ply for the fence. The shuttle fit the T slot like a glove and the fence was snug on the shuttle, but I saw visible deflection in the fence when I pushed it with my arthritic finger. At least I gained from the experience of taking a concept, modeling it in 3D, and fabricating it, only to see it go up in flames.

I took another look at the iBox from Incra and that thing looks like you really get your money's worth. After seeing the adjustability and ease of setup I went ahead and ordered one. Man I've really got to cut back on buying tools if I'm ever going to retire. But, at least my shop is insulated, and heated. I guess it's fancy wooden boxes for everyone for Christmas this year.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm sure you will like it. Incra makes great tools. I hear you on xmas presents - I've got all sorts of stuff ready to go and, gasp, most of them have box joints!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Moz said:


> Mike, your last post about that jig had me hunting, only to find out Oak Park is liquidating everything. They no longer offer that jig.
> 
> If you have any other source for it, please share.
> Otherwise, stop teasing those of us desperately trying to find a good box joint jig...You're killing me!
> ...


You just cant beat this mans jig.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Jeff, do yourself a big favor and do not try to re invent the wheel. Of all the box joint jigs out there the easiest to use is the Oak Park style which has been copied by both Peachtree and MLCS. It would be easy enough for you to duplicate this outstanding jig in different sizes. This will also allow you to make angled box joints easily.


+1 :wink:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> You just cant beat this mans jig.....
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksZodYxQrHQ


Amazing...it's hard enough to get metal gears to mesh properly...between play in the gears and play in the threads of the rod it's a wonder the joints fit at all...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I love watching mathias' videos. He reinvents the wheel constantly, and is having a ball doing it.


----------



## Stargate (Oct 2, 2014)

Excellent tip there Mike, using an angled push block on your Router Workshop box joint jig. A local friend of mine has tha same t box joint jig. He lent it to me, and I duplicated it out of MDF with a maple hardwood runner. Works just as goo as the original one, but only cost a few bucks to make.

Larry B


----------

